# Thinking of coming back to an Audi TTS



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

Took a 2017 CPO TTS coupe for a test drive yesterday very nice. I owned an 01 mk1 TT for many years and sold it for an 08 VW R32 which was more practical for my cycling as I could just toss the bike in back. As I recall I could get the bike in my MK1 TT with just taking the front wheel off. The new MK3 TTS looked to have enough room for at least my road bike probably not my MTB bike. 

Any cyclists on the forum that toss the bike in the back with just taking the front wheel off.

-Craig


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes you can, at least my 90's vintage mountain bike. The TT size really hasn't changed much from generation to generation.



All-vdub said:


> Took a 2017 CPO TTS coupe for a test drive yesterday very nice. I owned an 01 mk1 TT for many years and sold it for an 08 VW R32 which was more practical for my cycling as I could just toss the bike in back. As I recall I could get the bike in my MK1 TT with just taking the front wheel off. The new MK3 TTS looked to have enough room for at least my road bike probably not my MTB bike.
> 
> Any cyclists on the forum that toss the bike in the back with just taking the front wheel off.
> 
> -Craig


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

The real question is where a 2017 CPO car came from. Do you know vehicle history? Was it registered to Michigan? Press car?


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> The real question is where a 2017 CPO car came from. Do you know vehicle history? Was it registered to Michigan? Press car?


Yes it was purchased by someone local and traded at the same dealership for an audi suv a few months later. In any event it only had 2k miles and was essentially a new car. At 60k the loaded TTS is overpriced imo at 47k it was worth the little bit extra over the golf r that I was cross shopping. Very happy with it so far.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

All-vdub said:


> Yes it was purchased by someone local and traded at the same dealership for an audi suv a few months later. In any event it only had 2k miles and was essentially a new car. At 60k the loaded TTS is overpriced imo at 47k it was worth the little bit extra over the golf r that I was cross shopping. Very happy with it so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


I was cross shopping (used) Golf Rs when I bought my TT. I wanted the TTS but couldn't justify $5k more. I found that a lot of the cars I was looking at were originally titled in Michigan and likely press cars and we're beat on. My car was actually a car that Audi NA owned in Virginia for a few months.


----------

